# Researchers find new way to attack inflammation in Graves' eye disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Researchers find new way to attack inflammation in Graves' eye disease

This is a very exciting breakthrough..........

http://www.physorg.com/news176737372.html


----------

